

The only Fortune 500 company that's grown faster than Apple - cwan
http://features.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2013/05/20/the-only-fortune-500-company-thats-grown-faster-than-apple/?iid=SF_F_River

======
hollerith
Even after all that growth, World Fuel Services' market cap is only 3 billion
dollars. Market cap is the collective judgment of investors and prospective
investors on how much the company will earn in the future.

